# Steelhead Porn



## OSD (Sep 18, 2010)

Here are a few pics from trips last week prior to this mornings rain. Below is a short video we did for the spring season, the first minute are images from around the US, with all the video taken in OHIO. See you guys on the water. - Owen 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/21963924"]http://vimeo.com/21963924[/ame]
Our Blog- http://www.ohiosteelheaddrifters.blogspot.com/


----------



## jnpcook (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, Nice fish!


----------

